
Circa: A GUI for making circos plots with genomics data--biology [video] - marianattestad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z1K5orBRb4
======
marianattestad
Author here: I made Circa because creating circos plots was very difficult and
time-consuming when I had to do it during my PhD research. Increasingly people
who have genomic data to show are biologists who can't or won't spend days
writing code to get a nice circos plot for publication or presentations, so I
made a GUI desktop app that helps them do it. I made it extremely flexible so
they can style it in every way imaginable, but I tried to keep the UI
intuitive and very easy to use. Circa is a desktop application made with
Electron and D3, and it is the first product from my new business OMGenomics,
where I also put out free educational bioinformatics content in the form of
YouTube videos.

